# Lux 500 thermstat



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

A nitwit recently started switching a Lux 500 thermostat to "cool" and setting its cooling level at 66 degrees. I think he has mental problems. I don't know for sure if he even understands what the effect of flipping the thermostat to "cool" and setting the temperature at 66 degrees is, and I don't want to waste any time tring to figure it what he understands or doesn't.

I'd like to simply seasonally disable the cooling function of that thermostat while maintaining the heating function. It is connected to a single heatpump. The Lux 500 has the capacity to either toggler the heating function off and on or toggle te cooling function off or on but not both at the same time. If I can disable the cooling command without disabling the heating command, I'm sure the guy is too dumb to notice. Can it be done?

The five terminal block connection points are labeled: G Y W RH RC.

Edit: I'm slogging through user-group posts, and it seems likely that RH is for heating and RC is for cooling. If that is the case, then perhaps I could just disconnect the RC wire?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

why mess with it, go to lowes or home depot get a security cover for the device, install, pocket the key and forget about it. Better then messing with wires and forgetting that it was done when you ned the AC and it doesn't work


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

The landlord already tried that. I could defeat it in two ways: I had a coathanger that I could use for simple up-down temperature adjustments, and I also made a tool to enable me to pull off the flat-spring clip that secured the barrel, which then gave me enough "play" to torque the barrel and cam far enough to pop the cover off.

Unfortunately for the landlord, other tenants weren't as mechanically inclined as I am, and when I was out of town for a week, one of them simply ripped the cover off so they could adjust it themselves in my absense.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Remove or relocate the thermostat.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The question really becomes if they are tenats, why can't they set it to what they want?

If it's one thermostat that controls multiple tenant areas, then I would wager to think the problem is that the Landlord and the fact that is property isn't up to code. He must have a user selectable thermostat located somewhere in EACH tenates space and zoned to only effect such space.

You'll also see landlords tie multiple tenants to one electrical meter in the same manner where it would be impssibel to differanciate each tenats usage. Again---->AGAINST Code!

Is the building even zoned as a multiple family or commercial dwelling? Does he have a CO (Certificate of Occupancy) allowing it to be rented out in the first place? All question I'd be asking and requiring proof of........


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Everything is compliant with the housing code. In this county, all living areas must have available the capacity to be warmed to 70 degrees, day and night, but there is no right to any level of cooling. This nitwit is setting the thermostat for cooling to 66 degrees during the daytime. Last year he set it to 85 degrees of heat when he was cold. The electric bill, which is paid by the landlord, has become huge.

So far, the most plausible analysis I have seen regarding this devices is that one wire turns the compressor off or on and another wire toggles between heat and cool, so if that is accurate, then there would not be a perfect solution available at the thermostat.

I am now leaning toward placing another thermostat elsewhere but leaving this one on the wall as a dummy.

Update: I just searched eBay and see I can get identical, new units for under $39.00 Buy-it-Now, or wait out lower priced auctions. Leaving the present thermostat as a dummy is looking most practical at the moment.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

This, or similar.
http://www.thermostatshop.com/1F85-275.shtml


----------

